# Job Opportunity-River Manager-Rivers Fiji



## kavukavu (Nov 13, 2011)

Bula vinaka everyone,
Yes, there is whitewater in Fiji and it's incredible. Rivers Fiji is a rafting company unlike any other I've been associated with as a model of sustainable ecotourism. 
We are seeking applicants for a river manager position. Applicants must understand you will be working in a culture totally unlike that of your own, and it is challenging to say the least. Most will think of beach hammocks and fruity cocktails, but I can say you probably will never work harder in your lifetime. However, you also will probably never care more about the work you do, impact more lives and experience something like this ever again. 
-seeking long-term commitment
-start date April 1
-management experience preferred
-strong guiding resume preferred
-patience a must
The position includes:
-flight to/from US
-housing in your own apartment
-weekly housecleaning service
-use of company vehicles as approved by general manager
-salary can be disclosed in a private email
Serious applicants should send a cover letter/resume to both:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Please visit our website for pictures and information on our trips. Feel free to email us with questions.

Vinaka vaka levu,
Daniel Brown

fiji adventure, fiji family vacations, fiji honeymoon packages, fiji travel package - rivers fiji


----------



## kavukavu (Nov 13, 2011)

We are no longer taking resumes. Thank-you to all who took time to reply.

Vinaka vakalevu,
Daniel Brown


----------

